# Wet re-entry technique for sit-on-top kayaks



## The Mariner

Hi Everyone,

I came across this series of pics showing the steps to perform a wet re-entry some time ago. For obvious safety reasons, every paddler should be able to get back onto their kayak if they fall off.

There are a few ways to perform a wet re-entry, but by far the most common method is by approaching the kayak from the side, then sliding yourself up and onto the deck into a sitting position as shown in the following series of pictures.

Photos courtesy of Kayak Fishing Stuff.


----------



## Magicrik

Nice one Phil, also this is a link to a vid of a wet re-entry if it helps any.


Rik


----------

